# Which one is best to buy on SONY - 32 R402A BRAVIA TV (or) 32 R422A BRAVIA TV ???



## Nagarajan (Nov 5, 2013)

How about the PQ as well as Audio ?

I am in need of Good Picture Quality as well as Audio with Normal Cable Connection as well as DTH ?

Please help me to update your usuage comments and reviews

Thanks in Advance !!

-Nagarajan


----------



## Minion (Nov 5, 2013)

These are crappy models from sony mention your budget we will suggest you accodingly.


----------



## Nagarajan (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh , Is it ???  I have checked in SONY website and seen more than 50 LIKE from Facebook/Twitter but didn't get/see any reviews.

My Budget is less than 30K only. I want 32" LED with Good PQ and Audio quality for DTH as well as Normal cable connections.

My father preferred SONY, that's y i hve chosen these 2 models.

Please suggest

Can someone please help suggest ?


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 6, 2013)

Nagarajan said:


> Oh , Is it ???  I have checked in SONY website and seen more than 50 LIKE from Facebook/Twitter but didn't get/see any reviews.
> 
> My Budget is less than 30K only. I want 32" LED with Good PQ and Audio quality for DTH as well as Normal cable connections.
> 
> ...



I got the Sony bx300 4 years back for 17k...
Then took the same model for my friend
And the next model(ex300) for my sister.. For 24k

ALL have really great audio(set in tv equalizer, bass to max) it is great compared to crappy LG/Samsung thin tv with puny speaker

And pq, no doubt
All 32" only ...Now prices increased terribly
No complaints and really low power consumption...
Go for a motionflow tv from Sony its worth the price. Check the models in local market, not on net


----------



## Nagarajan (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks KAR !!  But EX-330 has stopped and not available in the market i guess


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 7, 2013)

Nagarajan said:


> Thanks KAR !!  But EX-330 has stopped and not available in the market i guess



Ya check with local market for new models, not for the ones I mentioned...


----------



## Nagarajan (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes KAR, These are the new models in SONY with the range of 30K {SONY - 32 R402A BRAVIA TV (or) 32 R422A BRAVIA TV } and the other model are all crossing 40K 

But, Minion said in the above comments here , it is good in SONY new models 

I don't know what to pick now..


----------



## Minion (Nov 7, 2013)

^Are you open to other company too?
Samsung UA32F4800AR 

Philips LED 32PFL6977(26-28k)
Link
*www.infibeam.com/Home_Entertainmen...29191-cat-z.html#variantId=P-hoen-19350657563


----------



## Nagarajan (Nov 7, 2013)

My father is SONY fan  and i don't know about other brands because we never used SAMSUNG till now 

Which is best one from the below stuff ? 

Samsung 32F4100 

Samsung 32F5100

SONY W600  --> I think we can get it around 35K but not sure..Need to bargain if this is good compared to above SAMSUNG


SONY and SAMUSNG is better i guess and don't want to other brands as of now


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 7, 2013)

Nagarajan said:


> My father is SONY fan  and i don't know about other brands because we never used SAMSUNG till now
> 
> Which is best one from the below stuff ?
> 
> ...



no difference between the R422A and R402A 
get the w600 if you can

Sony Bravia KDL-32W600A LED sample video clarity - YouTube
Sony KDL-32W600A 32 Inch WXGA LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com

available for 35.5k
*edit:* this is a 720p tv... but good enough for a 32" since you wont sit in front of it and watch 
it has got bass reflex box enclosure inside it for a superior sound compared to samsung...


----------



## Minion (Nov 9, 2013)

Nagarajan said:


> My father is SONY fan  and i don't know about other brands because we never used SAMSUNG till now
> 
> Which is best one from the below stuff ?
> 
> ...



Get Samsung 32F5100


----------



## Nagarajan (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot Minion & KAR !! 

Hi Minion,

 Could you please help me to do the things when buying 32F5100 like  Panel type , hour of Usage (means fresh piece or used one), Manufacturing date etc.,
 ??


----------



## Minion (Nov 11, 2013)

^Problem when picking a Samsung Tv is panel lottery and it can be identified through service menu.SPVA panel is best AMVA is in between.try to get SPVA panel if possible.


----------



## Nagarajan (Nov 12, 2013)

How easy to check this Panel type ??? If i ask fresh piece , then can we check it from the Boxing label itself ?? Doesn't have this problem in SONY ???

Hi Minion,

I just checked in this forum and they are saying its very difficult to check without open the box. To avoid (or) get into other IPS panel issue, Can we go to SONY W600 since its HD with X-reality Pro ??

What will happen suppose if i get other than SPVA panel  ?

Please advice me.


----------



## Minion (Nov 12, 2013)

Try to get w670 it most probably is having spva panel while w600 comes with ips .


----------



## Nagarajan (Nov 13, 2013)

Initially, My budget was 30K and i planned to stretch 5K extra if SONY W600 is good.... But , Now W670 which is crossing 40K even with 32 inch Tv...

In our Current Indian Market, No more Good 32 inch TV within the range of 35K in the brand of SONY and SAMSUNG ???


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 13, 2013)

Minion said:


> Try to get w670 it most probably is having spva panel while w600 comes with ips .



W6XX all models use IPS panel.


----------



## Nagarajan (Nov 13, 2013)

So, what will happen if i get other that SPVA panel type ?? Can i check the show case model and buy it if its SPVA  ?


----------



## Minion (Nov 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> W6XX all models use IPS panel.



Is it i thought only W600 comes with IPS.



Nagarajan said:


> So, what will happen if i get other that SPVA panel type ?? Can i check the show case model and buy it if its SPVA  ?



Read this about different panel types
*www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/panel_technologies.htm

Due to this panel lottery thing I hate samsung anyway to enter into service menu
Try this combo
INFO-MENU-MUTE-POWER 

Finally you are getting SPVA panel with Philips model i have suggested then why take risk.


----------



## Nagarajan (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Minion for keep on suggesting this  So, you are saying "NO SONY & SAMSUNG".. go with Philips LED ??????


----------



## Minion (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes,Go ahead the model I have suggested is lot better and VFM than sony and Samsung.


----------

